# Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo vs Muralo Ultra Waterborne Satin Enamel



## Scrigity (Jun 7, 2011)

I am redoing the walls and cornice in both my living room and dining room. The living room is finished, using Benjamin Moord Aura Eggshell on walls and Aura Satin on trim. I love the finoshed product but the Aura was very tricky on the primed MDF trim (too thick to brush with ease). after some research, I've found that BM Satin Impervo and Muralo Ultra Waterborne Satin Enamel are excellent for trim. Anybody have experience with either, both or have another recommendation for painting trim? I am using BM Atrium White for color. Thank you!!


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome Scrigity?
Firstly, you're asking between latex and oil, satin impervo, unless you mean the latex impervo. All waterborne and Genex products are difficult to brush, as they are thicker and set more quickly. However, I have found that they are more forgiving than traditional latex enamels. What I mean is better leveling and forgiveness if you stray back into an area that has begun to set. Alkyd satin impervo is easier, but it has it's little tickles as well. I used satin impervo exclusively for a decade or more, and saw many experienced SI newbies come through struggle to achieve SI's hallmark spray like finish with a brush. In the old days, before Uncle Sham stripped the paint industry, I would put that stuff on and you would have lost your shirt if you had bet that it was sprayed. My advice to you would be to not change horses mid-stream if the rooms are contiguous. Stick with uniformity, use some Floetrol and maybe a few drops of water, and loosen the stuff up enough for more ease in brushing. Start out slowly with the additives, a bit at a time until it works for you. It's too wordy to offer brushwork tips in this format, but if you're interested you can contact me through my blog below, there's a contact form there. Good Luck.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree- Aura satin is my fav wood work paint now. But I always add a splash of water and often extender. It has a different feel , I hated it at first, but have learned how to use that quick dry time to my advantage. 
I realise a DIY doesn't have the time to get things dialed in working job after job.
All that said, Muralo WB is an awesome product and easier to use. I still lossen it up a bit, but gives a great finish.
Muralo satin is flatter than BM's and the SG is a good choice. 
Good luck!


----------



## Scrigity (Jun 7, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I am referring to the Waterborne Satin Impervo (should have clarified) but will take your advice and stik with Aura. The rooms are contiguous so I don't want to risk a difference in finish. I appreciate you both taking the time to respond to this newbie. And I will definitely check out your blog. Thank you!!!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

By same floetrol and make sure you are using a good sash brush. You will get used to the paint. If you still struggle, you can add a bit of water but I don't like thinning it. Try the floetrol first.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you can find XIM's latex extender- beats flotrol . Like grease for your brush.


----------

